# Expected cost estimate



## C&FDrywallInc (Aug 9, 2009)

I recently started my own drywall business i mostly do commercial buildings and i was wondering what is a good price to charge for framing, hanging, and finishing drywall?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

For $20.00 pay pal'd I can send you an estimating guide for commerical jobs on how much to charge for labor and material.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> For $20.00 pay pal'd I can send you an estimating guide for commerical jobs on how much to charge for labor and material.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

C&FDrywallInc said:


> I recently started my own drywall business i mostly do commercial buildings and i was wondering what is a good price to charge for framing, hanging, and finishing drywall?



No offense, but if you went through all the motions to actually start your own drywall business, you _should_ know at least a thing or two about drywall pricing. Unless this is a bad attempt at trying to figure pricing for areas around the country without directly asking, or you just simply don't have a clue, you're gonna have to do a lot more (aside from having one post to your name) to squeeze any info from the usual's on this forum, including myself.

if you genuinely don't know what to charge for your area, that's the FIRST thing i would find out _before_ going thru the steps of opening my own drywall business.

good luck.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

If you do commercial buildings now, that would not be a question.

Just sayin


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

pay pal me $25 and I'll send you the info plus all paperwork needed!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

C&F, there is an unwritten rule about pricing questions on this site. Being a new poster, you may appear to be a GC or owner fishing for price. A true professional starting out wouldn't be here asking. My guess is you are an expatriated sub starting out on your own, with zero overhead, attempting to take work from your former employer. Hope he/she sees your post and blacklists you.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> C&F, there is an unwritten rule about pricing questions on this site. Being a new poster, you may appear to be a GC or owner fishing for price. A true professional starting out wouldn't be here asking. My guess is you are an expatrioted sub starting out on your own, with zero overhead, attempting to take work from your former employer. Hope he/she sees your post and blacklists you.



........what i wanted to type (above).


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Darren, I think you ment expatriated.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, ******. Yeh, what ****** said. :smartass: :lol:

That or he's a GC trying to figure out the floor on pricing to rape his next set of subs with. :gunsmilie:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

******, I think you meant "meant". Gotcha!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love you guys


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

5 bucks a foot.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

You would think that if you do mostly commercial work and you have been doing so for a while, now is a bad time to try and figure out how to bid your work
Just a thought :huh:


----------



## rockdaddy (Jul 2, 2009)

Ball breakers in here boy!


----------



## Dragonass (Apr 30, 2010)

*lol*



C&FDrywallInc said:


> I recently started my own drywall business i mostly do commercial buildings and i was wondering what is a good price to charge for framing, hanging, and finishing drywall?


:whistling2:Ask Simon after you make it to the top 5 next year
If you do mostly commercial work,,,,,what have you been charging,,,,for your mostly commercial work??? there is an art to asking a question,,,
don't ask the actual question you want an answer for,,ask another question that will require your answer along the way to the answer of the question that you really don't care what the answer is,,,


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

It's quite simple really. The first 10-20 years of your business you'll have to figure out all the materials piece by piece and figure out a rough estimation of time to complete the job. You'll have to plug in what the company needs per hour to sustain.

If you find you get all your bids, but don't make enough money to make ends meet, you're probably bidding too low. Adjust bids accordingly.

If you find you're not get any jobs, you're likely too high. Adjust bids accordingly.

Simple.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

C&FDrywallInc said:


> I recently started my own drywall business i mostly do commercial buildings and i was wondering what is a good price to charge for framing, hanging, and finishing drywall?


Is this my boss  ??!!
________
ADAxoxo live


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Custom Drywall Svc. said:


> No offense, but if you went through all the motions to actually start your own drywall business, you _should_ know at least a thing or two about drywall pricing. Unless this is a bad attempt at trying to figure pricing for areas around the country without directly asking, or you just simply don't have a clue, you're gonna have to do a lot more (aside from having one post to your name) to squeeze any info from the usual's on this forum, including myself.
> 
> if you genuinely don't know what to charge for your area, that's the FIRST thing i would find out _before_ going thru the steps of opening my own drywall business.
> 
> good luck.


 
I agree. And if u knew anything about pricing then u would no that no commercial job pricing is the same.. u have firewall, souffits, exterior framing and so on. its not the same as pricing residential. if u dont know how to price commercial and are just starting. Get ready for a hard start bc one job can break u and put u under but good luck


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

JoePro: I'll send ya 20 bucks, Heck as hard as I try,, the commercial stuff around here just keeps getting cheaper all the time, I'm actually better off on residential. I have to say , I really like the picture's you have posted in the past of your work you have done on commercial sites. especially the one where the GC left a sign for the other trades not to touch the walls.. Take Care Joe . steve.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

betterdrywall said:


> JoePro: I'll send ya 20 bucks, Heck as hard as I try,, the commercial stuff around here just keeps getting cheaper all the time, I'm actually better off on residential. I have to say , I really like the picture's you have posted in the past of your work you have done on commercial sites. especially the one where the GC left a sign for the other trades not to touch the walls.. Take Care Joe . steve.


 
Hey Steve,

I'll help you out any way I can to get you into the commerical side. Its worth it. Forget the 20, just pm me and I'll send you some info.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

you're alright Joe. You're alright bro..:thumbsup:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

d-rock said:


> you're alright Joe. You're alright bro..:thumbsup:


The newbies got to pay, no freebies! I remember my first commerical bids, wow! some where way over and some way under!:thumbup:


----------



## MIKE FROM NH (Dec 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks, ******. Yeh, what ****** said. :smartass: :lol:
> 
> That or he's a GC trying to figure out the floor on pricing to rape his next set of subs with. :gunsmilie:


Yea ask Custom Drywall Services' subs what price rape is like...


----------

